# Flamingo or 10k group trip



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone game for a flamingo or 10k island group trip in February of March? Sound off if you might be interested.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been bouncing the idea of a Flamingo trip with some friends for late March, but none of them have given me a solid commitment... Shoot me a text @ 386-747-4782 and lets talk about what plans you have for your trip and see if we can work something out! I'm itching to get down to Flamingo...


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I would be interested.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

> Anyone game for a flamingo or 10k island group trip in February of March? Sound off if you might be interested.



Sure. Thinking of a weekend camping trip?


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've been looking at dates around the 17th of Febuary and another trip again around March 17th. Mainly fishing the new moon at each window. Each window would run thru the weekends.

I've been entertaining and gearing up to do 3,4,or 5 day trips during these windows. I've had to do some planning, testing, and fine tuning to get my gear weight down enough to make those longer trips. I have a solo skiff so I have a very limited carrying capacity. I can do 2 or max 3 nights away before needing to get more water. So far I have been able to traverse worse seas than I imigined I could when I purchased the boat (or board....my 3yr old calls it the "baby boat". But I can make beach sites.

My specific plans are usually only solidified the week before based on the weather. I really wanted to hit the Chikees in the backcountry but also have a strong interest in scouring Snake bight more since the pole and troll has been setup. Seems to have weeded out the lazy.

I'm open to modifying plans some so let me know what you guys have in mind or can do.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm down!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

OK, I got my dates solidified
I'm doing 2 trips
*2-18 to 2-22* 
-I'm gonna leave after lunch on the 18th get permitted, head out, and setup camp
And
*3-18 to 3-23* 
-Leaving super early on the 18th to get permitted and head out


----------

